# Partagas Mille Fleurs - Dissapointed



## mark77ap (Sep 5, 2009)

Had one of these on the weekend after a few recommendations. The cigar was plugged up something furious. Draw was really tight after 3 cuts with cutter I resorted to pulling out tobacco to loosen it up. That made it better but now it was starting to unravel due to all the abuse. Eventually I started to get some decent smoke but by then I was ticked off with the whole thing.

I cant imagine this is the norm for this cigar. Any similar experiences or suggestions on how to deal with this next time? Was it a fluke, should I try another?


----------



## Corpus (Sep 16, 2008)

I've never tried a Party MF, however, if you were getting any enjoyable flavors at all, I'd try another one. Optimistically, least it wasn't one of the more expensive sticks. I've had bad experiences with more expensive sticks being severely plugged - H. Uppman Mag 50, HdM Epicure Especial and Cuaba Salomon. All 3 from a sampler I bought. I was NOT happy.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Try another one. These cigars, being lower on the price scale, can sometimes be problematic with rolling issues. Not the norm by any means, but you might have to dry-box more often or let them sit and open up for longer.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Dry box and try another. I love these things.


----------



## mark77ap (Sep 5, 2009)

ok, I am new. Dry Box?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mark77ap said:


> ok, I am new. Dry Box?


 Sorry, take the sticks you wish to smoke over the next several days and put them in a dry, non humidified humidor or other receptacle for 1-3 days then smoke. You will be amazed at the difference in the burn and draw (especially with CC's).


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

I have had great experiences (about 7, ha ha) with the P. Mille Fleurs. Great construction, burn and flavors. They last me almost an hour every time. Sorry you had a bad one; I would try them again, if I were you.


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

If you wanna try another Partagas, go with the Petit Coronas Especiales, pretty much the same size as the Mille Fleurs and about the same price. I fould them to be much more enjoyable.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

My experience....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/253278-partagas-mille-fleurs.html


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

The RyJ Mille Fleurs are definitely a better smoke. Perhaps give those a try.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tarks said:


> The RyJ Mille Fleurs are definitely a better smoke. Perhaps give those a try.


I agree with Jeff. I did buy a box of the RyJ's after the Parties and they were perfect.

Just my .02

jeff


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I have had several boxes of M.F.s I found several that were too tight to draw. I do not think it is uncommon. Cuba supposedly fixing the problem with new draw machines. They put in draw machines several years ago because of complaints. Looks like same old problem again.


----------



## RYJ 08 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear that mark77ap , you see the demand for smaller cigars is on the increase so you'll find them pluged or harsh as there being rushed out, i would recomend storeing them for a few months and try the dry boxing for two or three of them. The RYJ's are slightly bigger and are a nice smoke i always have a box there a good go to smoke, also the monti 4 two great little smokes that dont break the bank


----------



## mark77ap (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I tried another yesterday. Still a tight draw but I must say, one of the best smokes I have had. Loved it.

Guess its always good to give them a second chance.


----------

